# Scanoe??



## xmytruck (Jun 9, 2007)

If you had a friend that wanted to start taking his kids fishing and was looking for a scanoe & you had one that you never use since buying a boat would you sell it to him with two motors or just give to him? The motors are a 3.5 hp tohatsu two stroke, a motorguide 51 pond transome mounted, two canoe seats.
thanks
X


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2007)

Hard decision to make. After thinking about it I think I would sell it. Not for a lot of money but a reasonable and fair price. Things to think about, How old is it? Did you buy new? Did you buy the motors new? 






fishnfever


----------



## xmytruck (Jun 9, 2007)

Hello
I bought the scanoe for $750 the gas motor for about $550 the motorguide more for about $230 and the canoe seats for about 30 bucks each.. The scaone is a 2000, and the motor guide is a 2001 and the gas motor is a 2002..
X


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2007)

Sell it for a few dollars and buy yourself a top of the line rod and reel :wink: $500


Scanoe?
Gas?
Electric?


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 9, 2007)

That's quite a bit of money you have into it. I would sell it. You don't have to ask that much but at least get some of your money back.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 9, 2007)

Sell it...not for a whole lot but enough so you can get you atleast something out of it...


----------

